# Getting warranty work on Kobalt tools



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

The fence broke on my Kobalt tools miter saw. Suffice to say the saw is basically useless now. I've had the saw about a year and if memory serves it has a 3 year warranty.

I went on the Kobalt tools web site and couldn't find anything on who to contact or what to do to get it fixed under warranty.

Has anyone needed warranty work done on a Kobalt brand tool? What do you do to get a repair going?

Thanks.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I believe Kobalt is the signature brand under Lowes. Might want to try contacting your local store.


----------



## scrubpine (Sep 2, 2011)

Kobalt customer service 1-800-445-6937 . Good luck.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you. I hope I don't have to ship the thing somewhere. Being rather heavy and large it would be hideously expensive.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

if the same model is still sold today, and it has a 3 year guaranty, a new one could be purchased and the damaged one returned with the new receipt. let them worry about the defective product.


----------



## tbandikoot (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree with Scrubpine; call Lowes/Kobalt customer support @ 1-800-445-6937 . Alternatively, take the broken item to your local Lowes store. Talk to the Service manager or Store manager if needed. In many cases Lowes maintains a very generous, no questions ask, replacement program.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

i considered getting that saw…hope it works out well for you


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

It's been a good saw, I'd recommend it over all. I was cutting some beech and the blade stuck in it, I think. I still don't entirely understand what happened.

If I could swap it out at Lowe's that would be ideal.

I'm pretty sure this is the result of most of the saw being made of aluminum. When I checked out miter saws it looked like they all had aluminum fences.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Purrmaster, My daughter works at Lowe's and their policy is to accept and replace broken Kobalt tool items if you have the original receipt showing date of sale and store purchased from; no questions asked . If you don't have the receipt and purchased the tool by use of a credit card and provide that card to the returns counter they can look up date of purchase and amount paid. They'll give you a new item of the same model number or allow you to upgrade paying the difference in price. If you desire to sellect a lessor item they'll give you a store card for the amount of the original purchase.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Great information. Thank you. I do have the receipt.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Miter saws are made from aluminum. Imagine how heavy they would be if made of steel.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Good point. Though I wouldn't mind if the fences were made of steel. There's always titanium or carbon nano tubes.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

handtooler. Thanks for that info about the lowes return policy. i shop there a few times a week and that is just something good to know.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

What Handtooler said- I had to do a return and they tracked it down on FRED (frustrating ridiculous electronic device).


----------



## spk527 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey purrmaster, how did you make out with the broken kobalt saw fence. I have same saw and problem…my fence has 2 stress cracks in the casting at the center radius, now fence isn't straight. It's 2 days past Lowes return for exchange policy, so it's a warranty issue….which is 3 yrs.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've never returned any store-brand items under warranty, and I've only ever had to return one online-bought item. My experience with JET customer service was pleasant. They gave me a code to get paid postage on the machine in question, which was a 10 inch benchtop jointer/planer. Very smooth process, I sent it out on a monday and had a new one on my doorstep by friday afternoon. This isn't very relevant to your situation, but I thought I would ease your mind about having to pay for shipping on warranty returns.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I assume the reason for buy Kobalt is price. If you start adding steel parts the price is going up.

There are cast iron miter saw but the cost more.

http://www.omgainc.com/productfamily_detail.php?cid=2&sub_id=0&pid=11


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Two days or not, I would take the saw back to the store and demand (ask politely for) a replacement.

I don't have any Kobalt powertools, but I do have a good assortment of screwdrivers, pliers, wrenches and the like and the are all really high quality. I'll bet that Lowes will stand behind the saw and replace it.


----------



## spk527 (Mar 3, 2013)

@ Kazooman… I may go the return to store route, haven't decided as yet. I'm a career (30 trs.) metal fabricator, including welding skills for most common metals including aluminum. I'm already planning a re-design of fence by myself using 3×3 aluminum angle . The problem with replacing the fence with a factory new part is you still wind up with a cheezy casting that is poorly made for this tool. I'l let you know how it goes either way.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Perhaps you can start a small business providing aftermarket fence upgrades to the LJs.


----------



## spk527 (Mar 3, 2013)

LOL….anybody with a little metal working knowledge could pull off an upgrade themselves…the aluminum angle can be had from McMaster Carr, if you don't have a metal shop. A 2 piece fence with slotted holes for adjustment, and a few trim cuts on fence parts would get the job done.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

They replaced the saw. The people at Lowe's hadn't run into someone asking for a replacement/repair under warranty at the store before. But they accepted that I had called the Kobalt line and was told to take it back to the store. Which was the truth, that's what I was told by the Kobalt customer service line.

I had the receipt which probably helped. I wouldn't be surprised if your success depends on the individual people at the store.

To be perfectly honest the fence broke because I was an idiot and didn't clamp down the piece I was trying to cut.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Purrmaster

I don't know exactly what you were doing but it's very rare I clamp down the piece I'm cutting.

Anyway, all's well that ends well.


----------



## spk527 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll probably have made my new fence tomorrow …but will call the warranty number to see how they want to handle it, I may wind up with at least 2 fences. Thanks for the reply purrmaster.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

As I mentioned in post No. 8, Y'all keep those receipts for major items. Lowe's has a GREAT "No Questions Asked" return policy on defective items. Sometimes a "Newbie" cashier will be assigned to the returns counter and may have to ask for help from her supervisor, but you should get NO argument. They'll take it up with the manufacturer after the fact to settle their reimbursement.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I believe I was trying to cut a fairly small piece. The blade caught it and (I think) the piece slammed against the fence and broke it. Somehow the kinetic energy of the blade got transferred to the fence and snap. It actually happened to me twice. The first time it was within the 30 day return period. The second was not.

As far as I know Kobalt is Lowe's house brand. So I suppose Lowe's has to take it up with themselves. Or with the overseas factory that manufactured the thing.


----------



## spk527 (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, I opted to put aluminum angle pieces on today, had to drill ad tap a second bolt hole on the left part of base. transferred right hand holes to the angle piece. Used a 41/2 angle grinder with cut off disc to trim corners on inside of angle pieces…....very solid fence, back to hardwood floor job. Took me an hour to put it all together.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I broke part of the fence on my Hitachi SCMS. My own fault. My mistake was to have the blade touching the work (may have been aluminum, not wood-don't remember for sure). Unlike an induction motor, which doesn't have a lot of startup torque, a universal motor has huge startup torque. I had to search around the shop to find the broken pieces. Eventually I bought a replacement part.

Anyhow, that's something to watch out for on a miter saw: don't let the blade touch until it''s up to speed.l


----------



## TongueAndTeak (Jul 24, 2014)

I see this is an old thread but in case anyone needs Kobalts direct number. I just contacted the Lowe's power tool customer service desk at 1-888-775-6937 and they transfered me over to Kobalts direct service 1-888-356-2258.

The customer service rep for kobalt told me that since my issue was a safety related issue (blade guard keeps sticking anyimte I make a cut) that they should exchange it at the lowes store. Worth a shot to contact the manager at the lowes store and state it's a safety issue.


----------

